# Firmware Build v9.0 2018.49.20 e6f543e (1/18/2019)



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

This seems strange to me. I haven’t seen this mentioned on here. I find it weird I didn’t get 2018.50.X. 

I was on 48.12 before. 

Changes were keeping on climate and seat heater in app control.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This one is interesting for sure. It looks like only 6 cars on Teslafi have this release, 2 got it yesterday and 4 got it today. 2 model 3's and 4 X's.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

GDN said:


> This one is interesting for sure. It looks like only 6 cars on Teslafi have this release, 2 got it yesterday and 4 got it today. 2 model 3's and 4 X's.


And like @ummgood, both of the Model 3s updated from 48.12 as well. Very curious indeed.


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

ummgood said:


> This seems strange to me. I haven't seen this mentioned on here. I find it weird I didn't get 2018.50.X.
> 
> I was on 48.12 before.
> 
> Changes were keeping on climate and seat heater in app control.


I just got 49.20 coming from 48.12 too - but I had keep climate on and seat heater in app when I was on 48.12. Unfortunately I'm out of the country until Friday (updated remotely) so can't comment until then about anything I might see that is different....


----------



## Craig Bennett (Apr 6, 2016)

Just received 49.20 from 48.12.1. No new release notes so assuming it is bug "fixes".


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This is a weird one, so a little cross posting. Just got 50.6 from 48.12.1 on the RWD. Looks like both 50.6 and 49.20 are rolling out tonight. If 50.6 is the cold version, I guess we qualify in DFW now. A cold front is blowing through.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

This is weird. My old software, since Dec. 19, 2018, was 2018.48.12.1 d6999f5 . Today, my software updated to 2018.49.20 e6f543e , a software that only 0.4% of the cars on TeslaFi have. Strange that Tesla would put me on that update.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Unplugged said:


> This is weird. My old software, since Dec. 19, 2018, was 2018.48.12.1 d6999f5 . Today, my software updated to 2018.49.20 e6f543e , a software that only 0.4% of the cars on TeslaFi have. Strange that Tesla would put me on that update.


Seems that maybe those going to 49.20 are in warmer climates, although FL doesn't necessarily fit that mold. TX has been pretty cold the last week so I could see us maybe going the 50.X route, for cold weather.

Correct, though this roll out is a bit odd, two releases at once it seems. Just needs some testing maybe? I guess time will tell. The 50.6 release notes are the same as 48.12.1.


----------

